# die Notwendigkeit seiner Existenz aus dem Binnenmarktziel hinausziehen



## melisa

no sé cómo traducir esta oración, no entiendo que quiere decir, está complicada:

Der Euro ist ein zutiefst politische Projeckt, das über allen Symbolgehalt hinaus die Notwendigkeit seiner Existenz aus dem Binnenmarktziel zieht,dem zentralen Baustein der Europäischen Integration.

espero me puedan ayudar.


----------



## jazyk

El euro es un proyecto profundamente político que, a parte de cualquier contenido simbólico, debe (la necesidad de) su existencia al mercado interno, el elemento central de la integración europea.


----------



## melisa

vielen Dank!!


----------



## elroy

Algunas modificaciones: 





jazyk said:


> El euro es un proyecto profundamente político que, a parte de más allá de cualquier contenido simbólico, debe (la necesidad de) su existencia a la meta de un mercado interno común, el elemento central de la integración europea.


----------



## melisa

Muchas gracias elroy.


----------



## Sepia

elroy said:


> Algunas modificaciones:



I don' quite understand this:

If you mean "Binnenmarkt" should be "mercado commun" 

what term would you use for "gemeinsamer Markt"? (Because the two are definitely not the same.)


----------



## elroy

I thought that "Binnenmarkt" meant "common market" in this context.  I could be wrong.


----------



## Jana337

"Single market" is supposed to be an advanced version of "common market".

In economics, the term "common market" traditionally described a certain phase of economic integration. The EC/EU adopted the term "single market" to set it apart from all previous integration attempts, to give it a flair of uniqueness.

A literal translation (which needn't reflect actual usage):
Binnenmarkt - internal market 
Gemeinsamer Markt - single market

Nowadays, I rarely hear "internal market" in the European context. But I sense that in German, Binnenmarkt is still prevalent. More here.

Jana


----------



## elroy

I guess the question, then, is which term is more common in Spanish, "mercado interno" or "mercado común".  I don't know the answer to that question, and Google doesn't help. 

"Mercado común" sounds better to me, but that could be an English influence.


----------



## Sepia

elroy said:


> I guess the question, then, is which term is more common in Spanish, "mercado interno" or "mercado común". I don't know the answer to that question, and Google doesn't help.
> 
> "Mercado común" sounds better to me, but that could be an English influence.



I don't really accept "sounds better" when we are talking about two different things. It is like somebody thinking "truck" sounds better in a sentence, when we are really talking about a car.

"Binnenmarkt" or "Single Market" describes the "improved version" of the EEC (which turned into the EU) with free movement of goods, services and  persons as its main characteristic - as described in the Mastricht Treaty. So it is quite clear and written down on paper what is meant by this term.

So the Spanish term is "Mercado interno"?


----------



## elroy

Calm down.

I think it's previous obvious that in this context they mean the same thing, so the question is only about which term is more commonly used in Spanish.


----------



## Sepia

elroy said:


> Calm down.
> 
> I think it's previous obvious that in this context they mean the same thing, so the question is only about which term is more commonly used in Spanish.



But they don't mean the same thing. Come on, we have had referendums several countries about this stuff: The Single Market/Binnenmarkt is NOT synonomous with Common Market/EG. And since Spain was an EEC member before the Mastricht Treaty there must also exist different terms in Spanish. 

You can't just say "it is the same thing because I feel so". We are talking about things that have had clear definitions in high level politics for about 20 years or so. If nobody knows for sure I'll see if i can pick up a folder in Spanish from the Europa Info Point.


----------



## Sepia

I happened to stumble over a website dealing with EU-politics.

The official Spanish translation of "Binnenmarkt" is:
*el mercado único (europeo)*


----------



## elroy

Sepia said:


> The official Spanish translation of "Binnenmarkt" is:
> *el mercado único (europeo)*


 Thank you.  This is synonymous with "el mercado común," but "único" is the more common term in Spanish.

This nicely parallels the English "common market" and "single market."


----------



## Sepia

elroy said:


> Thank you.  This is synonymous with "el mercado común," but "único" is the more common term in Spanish.
> 
> This nicely parallels the English "common market" and "single market."



!!!!!!!!?????????

But they are not synonomous!! If they were, would not have waisted our time coming up with a new term like "European Single Market" (etc.), would we? Like I said, the difference lies in the changes based on the Mastricht treaty. And of course "mercado único" is more commonly used - it was completed in 1993. That was 13 years ago! What used to be called the "common market" is history. 

And obviously your translation deals with this subject (and what has been gaind from creating the single market). So if you want anyone to understand what the text is all about, you really have to have that one key word correct.


----------



## elroy

Again, please calm down.  This is just a linguistic discussion, not a battle.

My knowledge of the history is fuzzy, so I'm willing to accept that if "European common market" and "European single market" refer to two distinct concepts - ones that are distinct enough such that using one instead of the other would cause substantial confusion - the former should not be used in this translation.  

Let me just point out that initially my primary concern was changing "internal" to "common" (which is at least closer to "single" than "internal"); I did not consider the possible differences in meaning between "common" and "single."


----------

